# Разная высота/глубина басов



## y.yaroslav (14 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане.

Имею аккордеон Hohner годов 50-60-х годов выпуска. У меня есть один вопрос. Если басы имеют разную глубину или высоту, то стоит ли беспокоиться и нести к мастеру или быть спокойным по этому поводу?


----------



## ugly (14 Июн 2020)

Конкретнее, пожалуйста.
Речь о высоте кнопок над горкой? Тогда это к переклеиванию клапанов, стоптались...


----------



## y.yaroslav (14 Июн 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Конкретнее, пожалуйста.
> Речь о высоте кнопок над горкой? Тогда это к переклеиванию клапанов, стоптались...


Имею ввиду что некоторые из них имеют стандартную высоту, а другие немного как бы внутри при этом не запавшие и звучат довольно хорошо


----------



## ugly (14 Июн 2020)

Когда клапана "стоптались" - обычно кнопки торчат больше других, либо компрессия страдает.
Возможно, тут достаточно просто выровнять клавиатуру, немного подогнув рычаги. Но в любом случае надо разбирать и смотреть.


----------



## y.yaroslav (14 Июн 2020)

Не уверен что будет видно, но у меня есть фотография

Ещё одна


----------



## vev (15 Июн 2020)

y.yaroslav, 
Не видно ни черта... 
Вы для начала откройте механику. Не исключено, что она просто съехала. Было у меня такое...


----------



## ugly (15 Июн 2020)

Видно, что аккордовые ряды выше басовых. Не знаю, какая механика тут, но весьма распространена конструкция, где аккордовые ряды на отдельном креплении. Можно просто отрегулировать.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Авг 2020)

Вскрытие покажет))


----------

